# my pregnant goat nibbled on mouse poisen, help!



## trippeto (Feb 7, 2013)

My goat, Anna, is due to have babies in a month. She got some mouse block today, but I saw her and freaked (us both) out and she dropped it. What should I do?


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Give activated charcoal and watch her gums. If there was enough ingested to cause harm, you will see what looks like little pin pricks on her gums.
Thankfully, goats metabolize things so quickly that it is rare for them to have problems unless a significant amount was ingested.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yiks..Ive never had that happen...first you said when you freaked she dropped it..did you consume any? or just had it in her mouth...was a poison block?..is she acting ill?


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

How much did she eat?


----------



## Cayennepepper (Feb 1, 2013)

You should call your vet with the type of poison because different brands work in different ways most likely she will need vitamin K supplements for a while to prevent the clotting issues caused by these poisons at least this is what we have to do with dogs and cats I've never dealt with a goat that ingested mouse poison


----------



## winky (Jun 19, 2011)

You really need to figure out how much she ate. Can you find the piece she dropped, weigh it on a gram scale and compare that to an unused portion? Chances are it wasn't enough to cause harm but unfortunately It can take weeks before the signs and symptoms appear and by then it's too late to treat. The vitamin K treatment needs to be prescribed by your vet.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Activated charcoal does not work for chemical poisoning. Keep a close eye, hope she's okay! :hug:


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Large amounts of Vitamin K is needed here. The pills in a pinch but you really need the injectable from the vet. Mouse/rat poison causes internal hemorrhaging within a day or 2. It doesn't take much to do massive damage.


----------



## njk574 (Jun 11, 2018)

New to the forum but our pet (female spanish Boer approx six months old) ate a walnut sized block of dcon yesterday. Immediately took her to the vet, they pumped her stomach then did the charcoal thing and is now getting vitamin K shots every day for two weeks. Vet said she should be fine since they were able to get most of the poison out.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is good you got her to the vet right away.


----------



## njk574 (Jun 11, 2018)

Poison control said we could wait if we wanted but I didn't think that was right so we took her in within an hour and the vet said that's the best thing to do. Anyways I'm glad I found the forum and I will keep coming back for all my goat related questions!


----------



## njk574 (Jun 11, 2018)

Poison control said we could wait if we wanted but I didn't think that was right so we took her in within an hour and the vet said that's the best thing to do. Anyways I'm glad I found the forum and I will keep coming back for all my goat related questions!


----------



## njk574 (Jun 11, 2018)

Two weeks later and she is doing fine. 5cc of vitamin K every day for a month. Doesn't even mind the shots now because she just sticks her head in the feed bucket.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad she is fine!


----------

